# Sticky Rubber & Plastic on Bindings?



## delikid (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Folks,

My board and bindings have been in a zipped up bag, in a mostly climate controlled place for about a year.

I just took everything out and the rubber and plastic on the bindings, which are Burton grip-fits. I've tried to use some Lysol wipes the clean off the stickiness. But, the sticky Stuff is very difficult to get off. (Attached pic has green arrows pointing to problem areas). 

Anyone had this happen before? Any suggestions on what to do?

Many thanks for any wisdoms!

Ian


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

can you press your thumb nail into the plastic? does it leave a mark?


----------



## delikid (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. If I press the black plastic, it leaves my fingerprint in it. 

What's that mean?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Generally with ski boots if you press your finger nail into the plastic and it leaves an indent... The plastic is no good.


----------



## delikid (Dec 23, 2013)

... What the hell caused it to do this? These are Burtons, not some cheapo brand...


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm guess having them in a zip lock bag. If they got way hot. Or sun light.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Unfortunately most plastics will deteriorate over time. A bit of moisture/humidity would be a likely cause here.


----------



## delikid (Dec 23, 2013)

... So are the bindings gonna snap the first grind I take?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Nah, it'd take at least 4 goes at it. 

In all honesty it could be purely cosmetic but I personally wouldn't risk it if I thought the integrity of the binding was in question.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe? Do you wanna trust a pair of gooey sticky binders? 
You can try a drop test. Hold em up about 5 or 6 feet and drop them on the concrete. If they break... at least it wasn't with you in them. If not. YYou'll probably be OK


----------



## RicheeThree (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the exact same scenario: Burton Mission "Poncho Via" bindings, board and bindings sat in my carrying bag for a year, took them out, and they were all sticky. I rode on them anyway all day yesterday, and I rode them hard with no issues. I'll take them to a local shop tomorrow to see what the pros say. Stay tuned.


----------



## scrutton (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine too. Burton Poncho Villa bindings. Noticed they were gummy this year. It's like the bindings are covered in a white sticky mold. They must be deteriorating. Mine have been stored in a climate controlled house. I haven't used the bindings in 5 years.


----------



## scrutton (Mar 2, 2016)

To add insult to injury the attachment piece of the gas pedal on one of the bindings shattered when riding it last week. Seems to be an indication of things to come.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

scrutton said:


> To add insult to injury the attachment piece of the gas pedal on one of the bindings shattered when riding it last week. Seems to be an indication of things to come.


By "things to come" I assume you meant things that happened two years ago because that is the thread you are posting on. Three posts, three complaints.


----------



## scrutton (Mar 2, 2016)

Well in my case it will be things to come, as I've just noticed it. Yes, noticed it's a two year old thread. I've made some progress on removing the stickiness using Simple Green cleaner.


----------

